# Manhattan Beach to Long Beach Routes?



## JTK (Jul 30, 2004)

I'm looking for a relatively safe (traffic-lite) way to get frm Manhattan Beach to Long Beach. Thanks!


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

*One possibility (with a caveat)...*

Go south from Manhattan Beach on the beach bike path--it should be a little less of an obstacle course now that the weather's cooling and the marine layer is hanging around. When you get down to Torrance, at the end of the path, cut a few blocks inland to Palos Verdes Bl, and follow that south to where it curves east and becomes Palos Verdes Dr. North. Stay on PVD-N until it intersects with Gaffey St in San Pedro; that's a 5-way intersection, part of which is Anaheim St. Follow Anaheim east to the L.A. River, and you can pick up the bike path which eventually turns east and runs along the beach all the way to the Naples area.

I put the "caveat" in the header because I've never ridden Anaheim St. and can't vouch for it, but the rest of the route should be good. Having to get around the harbor area is a PITA; this is the most direct route, with the most bike-friendly (PDV-N is wide and has generous bike lanes and good pavement) environment I can think of that does what you want.


----------



## JTK (Jul 30, 2004)

*Thanks (again!)*

You certainly steered me in the right direction when I asked for a good ride in Northridge (Porter Ranch), so I have high hopes for this route, too! I'll post a reply once I try it.


----------



## fivekbob (Aug 22, 2004)

*The Loop (or the Drives)*

Hi, I live in Torrance and frankly I would be a bit careful on Anaheim St, once you get into the Wilmington and Long Beach area.....lots commercial traffic and bad roads. Be that where it may, if you want to do a fun and varied ride without needing to get anywhere...when you are on P.V. Dr. North take a right turn on P.V. Dr. E and get ready for a quad burning 2.2 miles and and another .5 miles of incline. Then get into your drops and fly down the switchbacks. Take a right turn on P.V. Dr. S. and you will see some great ocean views and undulating terrain. This will take you back to Malaga and P.V. Dr. North. It totals 21 miles approx. I both ride that and attempt to run it when I'm training for a marathon. Ran 17 before I hitch-hiked back to Malaga Cove with blisters. Cycling this route is obviously more fun.
Later 5K Ride and Run Hard


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

*I was a bit leery about recommending Anaheim St...*

...hence the caveat. Thanks for the tip-off. I'm not sure of how much of an improvement the other "nearby" east-west streets (PCH, Willow, etc.) would be. Your loop sounds like what I would have recommended to JTK, except in reverse: I go down PVD-W to PVD-S, but continue going east to Western Ave, take that down the hill to Paseo Del Mar, go east to Pacific, head north and then jog down to the harbor/Ports o' Call area. Cut back over to Gaffey St from Harbor, go north to PVD-N and head back to the coast.

You'd think some enterprising outfit would have set up a water taxi business going from San Pedro to Long Beach.

JTK: I realize this may sound disgusting, but you might consider leapfrogging Anaheim St. on the bus, if they have bike carriers. 'Tis better to feel like a dork, than to feel like roadkill...


----------



## fivekbob (Aug 22, 2004)

*Redondo Beach-Santa Monica*

I'm actually becoming tired of the strand bike path from South Torrance Beach up to Santa Monica Way....so last Saturday a buddy of mine rode on some fast residential streets in Hermosa/Manhattan (Valley/Blanche) and headed up the coast on Vista Del Mar, under the LAX flight path. We hooked up with a Tri. training run (novice) where I was close to being dropped (lol) and wound our way through Marina del Rey and on the Strand in Venice. We made it to Ocean and had a blast while going east up San Vicente around the Brentwood Country Club and back down S.V. We did our best to avoid the strand but avoided late morning traffic on Vista Del Mar. Back to my car at Torrance and Broadway (Redondo Beach) Round trip about 43 miles....reason for the about is that my cyclometer is not on automatic mode and I shut it off without restarting it for a few miles.
Later 5KBob (Ride and Run Hard)
P.S. Are there areas in Santa Monica/W.LA besides PCH where one can continue a ride...semi safely?


----------

